# Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goats



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello from Texas, my name is Kassie. I have recently decided to start raising Dairy Goats, I want to use the milk for Soap and also possibly for drinking and bakeing.

But I am just learning about them. I live in the country and we have horses so I don't have to worry so much about room and such.

What I do want is something that will be easy to raise, that will also have a sweet and gentle disposition. I love the looks of the Nubian. What breeds do you recomend based on what?

Also for getting the milk drinkable what needs to be done? Testing ect.?

I have read a lot on the board already and really enjoy reading your posts and have learned a lot already. I am going to look at some Nigerian Dwarfs and some Mini Nubians tomorrow.

I might possibly even like to show a couple of goats.

I had a Boer Goat in the past and loved her. She was very sweet and kept us entertained for hours. We have a foaling barn for our horses, and I plan on letting the Does kid in the barn since it has a barn camera I can watch from the house. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have just purchased two books also and am loving what I am reading about the goats.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

First off Welcome to TGS :wave: Here is a link to a site with tons of useful info http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm I started with Mini Nubians and they are great but to use them for showing might not be a good idea to start off with unless you get some that meet the confirmation and are pure bred Mini Nubians.Nubians are wonderful and are easy in my opinion.Nigerians would make a wonderful rich creamy soap with their milk I bet! Good luck with your search!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Welcome neighbor!

I have to tell you, I didn't like Nubians at first. But since I brought one home...she is the SWEETEST goat in the herd!

I have mostly Nigerians and they are awesome goats, as well. It depends more on the goat itself and what YOU want to look at every morning. I love color, and the smaller size of Nigerians are easier for tiny ol me to handle.

But Nubians come in awesome colors too, and I am slowly adding more to my herd. Mini-Nubians are VERY popular too!

As for the milk, as long as you have a healthy goat and clean milking equipment, not much else you need! We drink it just as soon as it gets cold around here. 

Also, being from Texas, I can give you a hand finding what you need! There is one breeder I HIGHLY recommend you stay away from, so if you'd like to know who, just PM me. The only thing I'll say on the public boards is that she is from the Liberty Hill/Moss Hill/Tyler area. (The area seems to change all the time, despite the fact the farm stays in the same place...?)


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Thank you so much for the website, that was great. answered a lot of my questions, now just about 1,000 more questions to go lol.

I might take some pictures of the goats I look at tomorrow and get your opinions on them. I have even thought since i have to get two for companions, I might try one of each and see what one I like best.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

well hello!
My favorite breed by far is Boer 

second is the Alpine, laid back, beautiful and lots 'o milk!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

LAMANCHAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

i'm not 100% biased... I've had a couple of every breed except saanens/ sablesat one point or other.. i really prefer the lamanchas.. but its different for everyone,

my suggestion is meet breeders with the different breeds and spend some time with the animals.. it;ll let you know hands on what you like/dont like


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Thank you, I have heard good things about the Lamanchas but I think they look funny lol. I do plan on going to see some however and try and get a feel for them. I like the idea of the smaller goats though. Just because I think for my first time raising a goat and showing it would be eaiser with a smaller goat.

Also I did not know Boer goats could be used for milking. I had a boer goat and loved her. She was a doll. But she was just a companion for a miniature horse we had.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Welcome neighbor!

Of course I am going to agree with SDK, with one exception - MINI-LAMANCHA'S!!!! You really cannot go wrong either with the full size or mini's, they are milking machines and hard to get to dry up.

Yes, go visit several different breeders in the area, asks questions and put some thought into what you want. I love our Nigerian's and they do give good milk, but I just love the personalities of the LaMancha's better.

Also, depending on where you are located some of us might be able to help you find breeders in your area.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

i find my lamanchas (std) 60000 times more cooperative than the nigerians i had ( and have) my more docile.. my niece ( 1 1/2 ) could walk the yearlings on a lead without dying


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

LOL that is so true. Nigerians are lovely goats but they are the free thinkers and hard headed type. I call them the donkeys of the goat world.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

I really like my Lamanchas,they are very easy going,and friendly. I like the Alpines also, they are very pretty,and give lots of milk, the Alpine/Nubian I have is very easy to work with but more indepenedent where my Lamanchas want to be by my side constantly


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

nigies are big goat attitude stuck ina small goat body.. they do what they want, when they want.. OMG bird has a mind of her own, and she doesnt care if she's not in milk, she WILL be first out , and she WILL be the first one fed.

and she WILL be drug kicking and screaming back to the pen.. because i am leader and i don't take to rebellion


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Wow this is all very helpful. Ok you are talking me into Lamanchas more and more. I know of a very good reputable breeder here locally that sells them. I am going to give him a call and see if I can come see his goats.

The other question I have is, when you get ready to sell the kids, are they difficult to market and sell?

My goal is to raise some high quality milkers that will improve on the breed. I would like to buy the best does I can find and breed them to the best Buck in town.

Also do they do shipped semen for goats? Incase I can not find a suitable Buck here to breed them to.

I am located in the Texas Panhandle, Canyon TX. Its just outside of Amarillo TX.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

I know alot of people that once they get used to the no ear thing, they would not trade their LaMancha's for anything. You will not believe how many times you will get asked "What happened to their ears? Can they hear?"

I have not had problems selling my mini-mancha's even the bucks but....there is very few breeders in my area.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

I have Nubians, so of course I am going to vouch for them. :greengrin: I love their graceful, regal appearance. Most of my girls are pretty laid back and really sweet. I've got a few that are a bit more high strung, but I think it's more of a bloodline thing and not necessarily a breed thing. Good tasting milk...though I have never tried any others so I really can't help you out too much there. Also, people label Nubians as the loud mouths. I don't totally agree. Most of my girls are generally quite...the only time they "talk" is when I do chores and they want their food or _I_ call to them first. I do have one doe now, Mercy, that has quite the mouth and she'll let out a holler if she sees me. :roll:

Try to visit different farms with different breeds to see which one suits your fancy. :thumb:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

Ok well I visited the first goat farm today, and I really have fallen in love with the LaManchas. So she had one there that just stole my heart, and guess what, shes not for sale . But I did find a nice purbred registered LaMancha that is pregnant and due to kid late July I am going to look at next week. I am thinking I will get one Lamancha and one Nigerian. Then I will have both to compare and decide what I like best.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hello New here. and have some questions about Dairy Goat*

nigerians have a louder mouth then nubians I would swear to it!

the only reason nigerians didnt get the label is because they werent as popular 20 years ago


----------

